
Programming an Android app – 17 months in 5 blog posts - Ologn
http://www.vartmp.com/dev/wallpapers.html
======
artem_m
Side note, but wondering if you still hold the same view on bitcoin as you did
in 2013? What about blockchain and other cryptos? Thanks!

